# Lying



## vivienlyle13 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone else all of a sudden turn into a totally manipulative pathological liar as soon as they get in front of a doctor or therapist. I rarely lie otherwise, but it's like some part of my brain takes over and I will say anything to get the frack out of there. My flight or fight responses completely consume me. It sucks because I know I really need help but I just can't let myself get it. Often I don't even know what the heck I'm talking about but somehow the doctors seem to and it always does get me out of the room faster. Usually it's because I just want my medication so I say I've been doing and feeling very well and I make up lies about productive things I've been doing just so they won't ask me a bunch of questions and will just write the prescription. I scare myself a lot.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm too scared to even set foot in a doctor's office. if i did though i bet i'd probably pull some stuff out of my you know what just to get out too.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

vivienlyle13 said:


> Does anyone else all of a sudden turn into a totally manipulative pathological liar as soon as they get in front of a doctor or therapist. I rarely lie otherwise, but it's like some part of my brain takes over and I will say anything to get the frack out of there. My flight or fight responses completely consume me. It sucks because I know I really need help but I just can't let myself get it. Often I don't even know what the heck I'm talking about but somehow the doctors seem to and it always does get me out of the room faster. Usually it's because I just want my medication so I say I've been doing and feeling very well and I make up lies about productive things I've been doing just so they won't ask me a bunch of questions and will just write the prescription. I scare myself a lot.


When I'm in therapy and face a question I don't want to answer, I immediately cover it up with a lie - I guess I just need more time to break out of my shell. My emotional issues are generally covered up with a lie with the vast majority of people. For me, it is just an issue of trust.


----------



## DontTrustheGov't (Jun 5, 2008)

I used to lie and do what I call "sins of omission" by not telling my health providers about certain major things going on in my life. 

You really cant get anywhere if you do this. In my situation, my first pdoc was generally a quiet guy and since ive been to my new pdoc I have found that my first pdoc missed a few diagnoses. I find that it is especially important for persons with anxiety related disorders to have an outgoing pdoc because when you have anxiety you dont exactly volunteer alot of information and this should have been obvious to my first pdoc but I guess it wasnt. 

As for being with a therapist, it is even more important to be completely honest. Even more important is to find the right therapist. I have been to several different therapists over the years and I only found my current therapist after developing a drinking problem. 

In my case, I needed a chemical dependency specialist to help with my issues. You see I come from a long line of alcoholics and I was becoming one myself due to anxiety. Fortunately, this problem was caught quick but I still see her for anxiety because the aspect of addiction is such a big part in my family. 

Trust is far and away the biggest part of getting good treatment. If the doc is giving you meds then lying isnt as much of a problem unless its a really big lie. I have found that doctors who give out meds usually dont know **** about anxiety.


----------



## ascitiesburn (Apr 1, 2009)

vivienlyle13 said:


> Does anyone else all of a sudden turn into a totally manipulative pathological liar as soon as they get in front of a doctor or therapist. I rarely lie otherwise, but it's like some part of my brain takes over and I will say anything to get the frack out of there. My flight or fight responses completely consume me. It sucks because I know I really need help but I just can't let myself get it. Often I don't even know what the heck I'm talking about but somehow the doctors seem to and it always does get me out of the room faster. Usually it's because I just want my medication so I say I've been doing and feeling very well and I make up lies about productive things I've been doing just so they won't ask me a bunch of questions and will just write the prescription. I scare myself a lot.


This is EXACTLY what I do too, haha. I always try to second guess my symptoms when explaining them, like maybe I don't have SA(even though I know I do), and I'm always worried the doc will think I'm making **** up or something. And plus there are things I don't want him to know about, so I usally lie about that stuff.


----------



## citizenjane (May 5, 2009)

Ha. I lie to my regular doctor. I lied to my gynocologist recently. I told her I'd been having yearly PAP tests at the Planned Parenthood clinic when in fact I've been uninsured and hadn't had one for the past five or six years.
I just didn't want to hear a big long frightening lecture about how stupid I am to go that long without a PAP.
Fortunately, the results came back fine.


----------



## SolidSnake (May 10, 2009)

I tend to lie about embarasssing things (such as SA for example) to people, but when it comes to my doctors I'm pretty much honest and open with them.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

vivienlyle13 said:


> Does anyone else all of a sudden turn into a totally manipulative pathological liar as soon as they get in front of a doctor or therapist. I rarely lie otherwise, but it's like some part of my brain takes over and I will say anything to get the frack out of there. My flight or fight responses completely consume me. It sucks because I know I really need help but I just can't let myself get it. Often I don't even know what the heck I'm talking about but somehow the doctors seem to and it always does get me out of the room faster. Usually it's because I just want my medication so I say I've been doing and feeling very well and I make up lies about productive things I've been doing just so they won't ask me a bunch of questions and will just write the prescription. I scare myself a lot.


OMG!-u say frack, too-that's, like my catch phrase!

anyway, i can understand why u might turn to lying- u feel desperate and it justy comes naturally to say whatever to get a prescription-but if u want to stop lying then it might help to realize that telling the dioctor that ur actually not doing as well as he thinks may make him still give u the prescription cuz he'll know thats how much u need it-never been to a therapist b4 but seems like if u exhibit that u need the mediaction, then hed keep giving it 2 u even if yournot being productive......


----------

